# Canna Bean seeds



## tater_salad (Jan 14, 2008)

Has anyone used www.cannabean.com seeds? They seem to be associated with Dr. Chronic. Dr. Chronic is out of stock on a few seeds I need, and these nice people seem to have them in stock. Has anyone used them before? Do they ship to the US?


----------



## luvdro (Jan 14, 2008)

hey i notice that alot of people r saying good stuff about that bean distributer so all i can say is go for it n most likely youll get your beans


----------

